# Are the dual Viar 400c very noisy? how to keep them "quitet"?



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

I have bought dual viars 400c. My problem is, where should I mount them? I have a kid so I need them to be not that noisy.. Possible?
whats the best option?
This:








or








I have bought









I borrowed some pictures, just ask if I should remove them.
thanks!


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Are the dual Viar 400c very noisy? how to keep them "quitet"? (G3Variant)*

probably enclose them in individual boxes with small computer fans so they dont overheat.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

they aren't _super_ noisy.. just having the tray covering the hatch area helps alot in my rabbit and mine are pretty exposed.







good luck


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

ok, sounds good, but does they need a lot of air to cool down? like picture 1, If i have the dual 400c on on side, would that be to hot for them? Thinking of have 2 fans, 1 that leads air in, and 1 out.. ?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

i have mine mounted on wood wrapped in felt, then they are under my false floor. They dont overheat and arent too loud at all


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

i have dual 400's in my mk5. they are down in the spare tire well and i have had no overheating problems with them down there. that sound deadening stuff will help out alot too. they are not SUPER loud and i don't think they would bother you kids. unless they were sleeping, which then the compressors might wake them up.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

400Cs can be fairly loud, but i wouldnt worry about the overheating.
I had mine in the spare tire well under a rear seat delete covered by black suede in TEXAS summers, never had an issue. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If you're worried about it being a nuicance for your kid(s), just install a kill switch to the compressors and if they're in or asleep, cut it off..


----------



## 89_fox_lover (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

on my mini truck i mounted some rubber almost like motor mounts each one was 1' by 1' with a bolt sticking out of each side mounted to wood they were quiet....................they were mounting hardware for an intake kit afe or k&n


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

they really wont run that long anyway with a dual setup, in the morning for work they are usually off before i even leave my driveway after i put the car up, but the spare tire well covered and your rear deck lid will probably quiet them down plenty


----------



## G3Variant (Jan 2, 2010)

ok. thanks for all info








Hope I recive everything this week so I can start building my trunk..


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

a little bump from the dead

Thought I would add this solution to the thread. Accuair just release their Exo mount, the compressor is suspended on hover mount isolator to prevent vibration from reaching the mounting surface. They are claiming a 180% reduction noise :what: (a little exaggerated i'm thinking lol).

I contacted them about pricing and the compressor mount alone goes for $60, not bad i guess. I might try that :beer:

http://www.accuairsuspension.com/product_exo-mount.html


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

maybe 180% when compared to mounting to bare sheet metal without using the rubber feets


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

Want to chime in on the noise reduction issue... 

typical vibration deadening adhesive sheets, like Dynamat, etc., will reduce physical *vibration* (since they add mass to whatever you apply them to, which effects the resonant frequency), but they *won't* stop the sound waves that we perceive as noise. 

You need something that combines a thick foam decoupler with a polymer barrier, like this product (I'm not a rep, but I have used it in my MK5 JSW to great effect):

http://www.b-quiet.com/vcomp.html

And the idea of using rubber feet to decouple the components from the metal they're mounted to will definitely work wonders; it's been in practical use for a long time in other industries.


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

^ good info :thumbup::thumbup:

thats what I will be doing, Got the Accuair compressor exo mount and I will be covering the compressor with insulating material (shaped like a tiny house lol). Challenge will be avoiding overheat. I'll have to be creative with a fan i guess. I'll post some picture when done


----------



## 2800kubik (Sep 22, 2004)

If you reduce something by anything greater than 100% than the result would be negative. So that means these mounts are not only silent, but they actually absorb any surrounding noise. Impressive.


----------



## John Reid (Jun 30, 2010)

I love me some marketing BS, don't you?


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Does any one has compressor box pictures?


----------



## Slo.Mo.Shun (Jan 13, 2010)

I changed the fan for a 100+ CFM one and installed the remote air intake on it after this.

I have been running this for a couple of months, and its extremely quiet. I cant hear it when the car is moving.


----------

